# My foray into Spanish Paella



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2013)

I have no idea what I was doing here, trying to combine two recipies with glaring differences and make something I haven't even seen before, but that doesn't mean I can't snap pics along the way 
A pacanis paella pictorial


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

OMG!!!!   That looks fantabulous!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 21, 2013)

A PPP!  Fantastic!


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh that looks wonderful.......excuse me I am off too find a last minute flight to PA.  There will be leftovers right?  On my way..........


----------



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks 

Plenty of rice with socarrat left over... maybe a little chicken and chorizo...


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks GREAT!  Reaching for drool rag.

.40


----------



## Jriveradg (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey I love the way you presented your dish. Now, are the veggies canned? Also, do the shrimp have any seasoning? Your dish also reminds me of a gumbo. It looks so great!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2013)

"Looks fantastic, pac.  How long did it cook before you added the shell fish?


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, that looks fantastic!

You're even using words I'll have to google..


----------



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks again everyone.



Jriveradg said:


> Hey I love the way you presented your dish. Now, are the veggies canned? Also, do the shrimp have any seasoning? Your dish also reminds me of a gumbo. It looks so great!


Frozen mixed veggies and the shrimp themselves just had salt on them, but the whole dish is seasoned and has a lot going on, so the shrimp picked up the flavors of the dish.



Andy M. said:


> "Looks fantastic, pac. How long did it cook before you added the shell fish?


I cooked it about ten minutes after adding the chicken broth to the veggies and rice, then after the chorizo and sausage were put back in I simmered it about ten minutes more, then added the seafood and simmered it about eight minutes (until I saw some shells starting to open), then took it off the heat, covered it and let it rest for fifteen minutes.



bethzaring said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic!
> 
> You're even using words I'll have to google..


 
I'm still wonder what "PPP" means


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 21, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I'm still wonder what "PPP" means



pacanis paella pictorial, of course! Nice job!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh, duh. (slapping myself on the head) 
Thanks GG.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2013)

That looks yummy.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks TL. It was.

I loved the chorizo sausage. I don't know how authentic Giant Eagle's was, but it was delicious. So I not only made something I haven't made before, I found another food I liked.

I think I'll turn some of it into fried rice for lunch.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Oh, duh. (slapping myself on the head)
> Thanks GG.



and, last year there was that most memorable pppc of yours, (pac's personal pigskin challenge)--a delightful succession of sunday food creations, enormously popular with many of us dcers, and quite independent of anyone's football affiliations. (go ravens) 
pac, i love this paella dish of yours, every step of the way. and then too, there's this fondness of mine for the use of alliteration....


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! I can almost smell that paella!


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 22, 2013)

That looks really good!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you 

And Vit, you learnt me a new word today


----------



## vitauta (Apr 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Thank you
> 
> And Vit, you learnt me a new word today




merely a return favor for your 'socarrat'.



btw, i used chorizo in a dish last week as a first time impulsive add-on.  it really perked up the sc meatball stew i was making. now i am looking for more easy recipes using chorizo.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2013)

SC meatball stew? I think some of us will be needing a recipe for that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chorizo and eggs with hash browns wrapped in a tortilla...


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Oh, duh. (slapping myself on the head)
> Thanks GG.


 
Gee, you could have had a V-8.


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> A PPP! Fantastic!


 
That would be "PPP *Fantanstico*!" The food speaks the language.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 25, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I have no idea what I was doing here, trying to combine two recipies with glaring differences and make something I haven't even seen before, but that doesn't mean I can't snap pics along the way
> A pacanis paella pictorial



That all looks brilliant Pac


----------

